# Sticky  Como colocar Fotos e Vídeos no Fórum



## Arpels

kay:

Olhem, eu fiz um esboço de um possível thread do género, depois digam se gostaram, o que é modificariam ou acrescentariam.


> *Como colocar fotos*
> 
> 1. Da internet
> 
> Muitas vezes queremos mostrar no fórum imagens e fotos que encontramos na internet. O procedimento para o fazer é simples.
> Primeiro que tudo há que obter a URL da imagem, isto é, o seu endereço. Isso pode ser conseguido clicando com o botão direito do rato na imagem e escolhendo a opção “copiar endereço da imagem” ou “propriedades” (copiando o endereço manualmente), ou simplesmente abrindo a imagem por completo e copiando o seu endereço que se encontra na barra de endereço. Posteriormente, ao criar um post, apenas há que clicar no botão destacado na imagem seguinte, que se encontra imediatamente acima da caixa de texto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma pequena janela abrir-se-á:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agora basta apenas aqui colocarmos o endereço que copiámos! O endereço da imagem aparecerá entre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , adquirindo o seguinte aspecto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Directamente do nosso computador.
> 
> Este é também um procedimento relativamente simples, mas não tão intuitivo como o primeiro. Isto porque geralmente envolve o registo prévio num site de hospedagem de fotos, no entanto já existem outros sites que possibilitam uploads de fotos do nosso computador para a internet sem necessidade de registo. Um deles é o Imageshak, que vai ser utilizado como exemplo:
> No entanto existem muitos outros sites, cujo simples e gratuito registo traz muitas vantagens: a possibilidade de termos um álbum de fotos e imagens só nosso, que guarda as imagens e fotos durante o tempo que quisermos, permitindo a sua utilização por várias vezes e uma maior facilidade de upload de várias fotos ao mesmo tempo são algumas delas. O photobucket é o mais utilizado, mas existem muitos outros sites que cumprem as mesmas funções. No caso do photobucket, no simples acto de transferir uma foto do nosso computador para a internet permite obtermos o seu endereço já colocado entre os tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , devendo apenas copiá-lo para a caixa de post.
> 
> Vamos a www.imageshack.us e fazemos click sobre o botão “Arquivo” para procurar a imagem pretendida nas nossas pastas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de escolhida a imagem, fazemos click no botão “host it”, de modo a iniciar o processo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seguidamente copiamos os seu endereço:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resta-nos agora colocar o endereço entre IMG] e [/IMG] no nosso post (ou utilizar o botão amarelo de imagem para tal).
> 
> Se qualquer questão ou dúvida surgir entretanto, não hesites e colocá-la aqui! Espero ter sido útil


----------



## Vapour

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=59844


----------



## Marco Bruno

só vi agora a tua mensagem

1º tens de colocar as tuas fotos em algum lado, tipo www.photobucket.com ou então tiras-as da net caso não sejam tuas. Vou usar uma imagem como exemplo:

2º clicas na imagem abaixo com o botão direito do rato, vais a Propriedades e fazes copy do "endereço URL" ... 










http://www.g-cans.jp/photo/img/15.jpg

3º fazes um post, clica em "insert image" (aquele quadradinho amarelo) e fazes past do tal URL, depois clicas em OK e aparece isto aqui escrito:










4º Preview post para ver se a imagem apareceu
5º submit


----------



## Arpels

okis, vou tentar, sabado vou fotografar a arvore de natal  gracias!!


----------



## [Smeagol]

pois mas agora no www.photobucket.com tem que se pagar... não conhecem nenhum outro site que seja "free"...


----------



## Phobos

O photobucket nao ja e o que era,eu li nos forums internacionais pessoas a referirem-se ao www.imageshack.us
La pode-se fazer upload de fotos com ate 1MB(e nao 250BK como o photobucket) e tem tambem um dispositivo opcional em que se pode mostrar uma miniatura da foto e a pessoa clica la se quiser ver a ampliaçao,o que evita aquele abarrotamento de fotos nos threads.Eu achei muito bom esse site!


----------



## [Smeagol]

mt obrigado phobos... acabei de fazer o meu primeiro upload... daqui a uns tempos vamos ter threads de pombal, leiria, coimbra, aveiro, figueira da foz...


----------



## Phobos

^de nada Smeagol!
bem que precisamos de threads sobre essas cidades por aqui,ja que elas estao quase esquecidas,vai em frente


----------



## Arpels

olha e a Figueira é bem gira Marcos, na figueira net tem la fotos bem giras da cidade!!


----------



## MCarr

Marco Bruno said:


>


onde foi tirada esta foto tão interessante?


----------



## Monkey

I'm sure Marco Bruno will tell us, MCarr! kay:

It is a foto interessante indeed! kay: In a way it reminds me of the caves and catacombs of past ages  ... on the other hand the structure appears quite modern ...

Part of a subway perhaps? :?

O please do tell, Marco Bruno!


----------



## Marco Bruno

Whose Homepage said:


> I'm sure Marco Bruno will tell us, MCarr! kay: O please do tell, Marco Bruno!


Toquio

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=153722

:cheers:


----------



## Arpels

*Parece que consegui... ????*


----------



## Arpels

*Parece que consegui... ????*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Arpels/DSC02215.jpg


----------



## Reflex

Sim. Isso que puseste foi o link para a imagem. Mas ainda não chegaste mesmo ao ponto de por a foto no forum...


----------



## Reflex

Peço desculpa, Arpels...
Sim, conseguiste!!! A imagem é que ainda não tinha aparecido quando escrevi o anterior post, sorry...


----------



## Reflex

Não sei se conheces, mas existe 1 forum que é 1 página de testes. Se quiseres podes lá ir fazer as tuas experiencias quando não estás 100% seguro que elas resultem... A minha 1ª poll foi lá feita... tenho que ir ver se o pessoal tem votado em massa ou não... :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=88


----------



## Arpels

tas desculpado, ai vai mais um teste... lol ... Ponte Vasco da gama


----------



## Reflex

Agora sim, au point!!! :applause: kay:


----------



## Arpels

kay:


----------



## Arpels

Reflex ... agora nao quero outra coisa ... :lol: :colgate:


----------



## Arpels

na proxima ficara muito melhor ...


----------



## Marco Bruno

Ena, o Arpels anda a meter fotos no forum! :colgate:


----------



## Arpels

hihihihihih


----------



## Arpels

Marco vai ver as fotos da Sé da Guarda ao thread das igrejas goticas!! ve se ta bom.


----------



## Reflex

Arpels, que edificio de vidro é aquele da tua primeira foto? (é o único que não reconheço...)


----------



## Arpels

Reflex said:


> Arpels, que edificio de vidro é aquele da tua primeira foto? (é o único que não reconheço...)


 é 1 edificio perto da Praça de Espanha, numa Avenida paralela á Avenida onde tem o instituo de Oncologia!!


----------



## Arpels

*mais fotos deste edificio Reflex :cheers1:*


----------



## Reflex

Ah, ok! Portanto na rua que se vê na 1ª foto da 2ª página (a rua que vai dar às twin towers...)


----------



## Arpels

ya essa mesmo kay:, o prédio é mta giro ne?


----------



## Reflex

Bastante mesmo!!!:bow: Estranho ter-me "passado ao lado", mas a verdade é que naquela rua só passo mesmo de carro... :sleepy:


----------



## Arpels

ali naquela zona estão a aparecer montes deles novinhos a gente nem da por eles!!


----------



## Arpels




----------



## Reflex

Bom... seguindo o raciocinio, a próxima imagem que porás será a do Corte Ingles! :lol:


----------



## Arpels

LOL n tenho do corte ingles


----------



## mourarq

*dúvida*

como é que posso inserir imagens aqui??? Agradeco uma resposta


----------



## Barragon

Tens que meter a tua imagem num site como por exemplo o www.Photobucket.com

Depois a imagem fica com um endereço.

Irás meter então esse endereço entre


----------



## Barragon

Bem vindo mourarq :cheers1:


----------



## mourarq

muito obrigado a todos estou esclarecido...


----------



## Bluesence

O photobucket só é necessário se a imagem que se quer colocar está no nosso computador. Se for uma imagem que vejas na internet é só colocares o seu endereço entre







(quando estás a escrever um post, existe um botão amarelo que te dá a opção de colocares lá o endereço da imagem, e ela fica automaticamente entre








)


----------



## Barragon

^^ Pois é ! Muito obrigado... não tinha reparado nisso ! :bash:


----------



## Barragon

O que se passa com o imagem shack que eu faço upload de fotos... elas aparecem e eu meto nos threads e logo a seguir desaparecem da minha lista? :rant:


----------



## JohnnyMass

nao sei, ainda nao trai o balde com a barraca!:lol:


----------



## Barragon

:lol: o teu balde ainda aguenta :lol: tenho que fazer uma nova conta :lol:


----------



## sattin

Cara*** eu sei faze a parte mais dificil q é posta as fotos na internet mas nau sei como crio o post SSC alguem pode me ajudar???


----------



## Arpels

aqui no lado esquerdo em cima tem um botão que diz POST REPLY, é ai que faz um post que dá para por foto :yes:


----------



## flep_17

*programa para modificar fotos*

:nuts:hno::lol::banana::cheers:boas pessoal , que programa usam para modificar fotos ???? , tipo meter torres de 300m metros e meter mais pessoas nas fotos '????:bash:^^


----------



## Barragon

Photoshop


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira

Paint (é o que há:nuts:hno::bash


----------



## Karsh

Experimenta o Paint.NET, é gratuito.


----------



## NewTomorrow

Se eu quiser tirar uma imagem do mapsLive como eu fasso?


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira

printscreen e colas num programa de desenho


----------



## NewTomorrow

teste











consegui


----------



## rpc08

^^Se fizeste isso no paint convém redimensionares o tamanho da área vazia de modo a que não fique esta zona branca...


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira

NewTomorrow said:


> teste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consegui


com um professor destes estavas à espera do quê?:lol:


----------



## NewTomorrow

rpc08 said:


> ^^Se fizeste isso no paint convém redimensionares o tamanho da área vazia de modo a que não fique esta zona branca...



e como se faz isso


----------



## pauloluso

NewTomorrow said:


> e como se faz isso


Antes de colar a imagem, reduzes o espaço branco ao minimo.
quando colas ele pede se queres redimensionar. Carrega sim e a area fica do tamanho da foto que colaste.


----------



## rpc08

Mais um :nuts::banned:


----------



## NewTomorrow

mourarq said:


> como é que posso inserir imagens aqui??? Agradeco uma resposta



se queres fazer upload de imagens não faças no 
www.Photobucket.com , so da problemas as imagens desaparecem passado um tempo utiliza www.Tynipics.com que é melhor e as fotos não desaparecem


----------



## MPC_PT

defg094 said:


> Bape at Finish Line just won't quit - ever. Constructed for athletes who continue to pound the pavement day after day,Bape are comfortable, stylish and built to last, which is what you have come to expect from Nike. Grab a pair of Nike Shox and never look back.brandshoeswholesale.com carries a wide range of Nike Shoes, below is some more information and in depth links to our shoes catalog and products.Wholesale Bape Shoes


Isto é publicidade??


----------



## moyanapolit

^^ nem sabia q'era possível fazer um slideshow; pelo menos nunca vi no fórum


----------



## Corvus Corax

O *FastStone Viewer* (www.faststone.org/) (opensource, muito fácil de usar; e ainda podem colocar marca de água); melhor que o Printscreen é o *LightScreen* (http://lightscreen.sourceforge.net/) que guarda imagens com 300 dpi.


----------



## JohnnyMass

Karlussantus said:


> Como se coloca um slide show aqui no forum?
> Pode ser esse
> 
> <div><embed src="http://widget-7d.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="cy=lt&il=1&channel=2377900603259735933&site=widget-7d.slide.com" style="width:500px;height:375px" name="flashticker" align="middle"></embed><div style="width:500px;text-align:left;"><a href="http://www.slide.com/pivot?cy=lt&at=un&id=2377900603259735933&map=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://widget-7d.slide.com/p1/2377900603259735933/lt_t000_v000_s0un_f00/images/xslide1.gif" border="0" ismap="ismap" /></a> <a href="http://www.slide.com/pivot?cy=lt&at=un&id=2377900603259735933&map=2" target="_blank"><img src="http://widget-7d.slide.com/p2/2377900603259735933/lt_t000_v000_s0un_f00/images/xslide2.gif" border="0" ismap="ismap" /></a> <a href="http://www.slide.com/pivot?cy=lt&at=un&id=2377900603259735933&map=F" target="_blank"><img src="http://widget-7d.slide.com/p4/2377900603259735933/lt_t000_v000_s0un_f00/images/xslide42.gif" border="0" ismap="ismap" /></a></div></div>


acho que não dá...


----------



## Mafia Maçônica

Ia pesar muito a carregar a pagina, não?


----------



## Lissabona

ena já se pode pôr acentos e ç nos nicks!

deviam ter aqui como se põe videos do youtube... eu tou-me sempre a esquecer, é uma eternidade até acertar com aquilo! hno:


----------



## Lissabona

...


----------



## rpc08

^^"

" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Bugio de Oeiras

E agora uma pergunta mais "ignorante", de uma pessoa que aínda não tem grande experiência(eu): Como é que se faz um thread?


----------



## 122347

Carregas neste botão


----------



## daniel322

só isso não funciona costa.. hno:

e depois este botão?


----------



## pauloluso

Não sei se alguém já reparou. 
O photobucket anda a reduzir os limites. Qual não é meu espanto quando vejo que passei de 1 GB para 500 Mb sem nenhum aviso. :bash:

Já estou a ver que vou ter que começar a por as fotos no imageshack.


----------



## pauloluso

Alguém que me ajude a encontrar o link no Imageshack para colocar fotos em serie no fórum.
Não consigo acertar com aquilo.
Ou edita-me fotos em serie em formato pequeno ou tenho que copiar uma a uma.:bash:


----------



## marciomaco

Cm se põe um video do computador para um post do thread?


----------



## pauloluso

marciomaco said:


> Cm se põe um video do computador para um post do thread?


Só conheço um metodo. Colocar o video no Youtube e colocar o link no post.
Tens que ver qual é o código do lado direito do vídeo e depois colocar [youtube***] código do vídeo [/youtube***]
Retira os ***. Coloquei os para te mostrar os tags a por.


----------



## marciomaco

^^

o problema é que não me deixa por no youtube pois não é compatível...hno:


----------



## Lino

Vê as propriedades do ficheiro e diz qual é o formato do vídeo. AVI, MPEG?


----------



## fidalgo

no photobucket, sempre que faço o upload de uma foto, ele redimensiona a imagem para um maximo de 800x600.
Como fazer para que isto não aconteça?


----------



## Lino

Antes de carregar no botão azul de carregar as fotos, clicas, mesmo por baixo, em (more options) e aparece uma popup com as definições das fotos a carregar, como o tamanho.


----------



## pauloluso

Acabei de descobrir que a minha conta no dropbox dá para por links directos para o fórum para se poder ver imagens.:banana:

E o melhor é que não é preciso andar a fazer uploads. Mete-se numa pasta virtual "no Pc" que é sincronizada quando nos ligamos e nem damos por ela, já temos as fotos no site e é só copiar os links.
Não tem quotas de tráfego e tem 2 GB expansíveis até 3 GB gratuitos de espaço.

O Photobucket não tarda dá uma curva.:lol:

Para quem não conhece.

DROPBOX


ou este:
https://www.dropbox.com/


----------



## Lino

Eu cá tenho usado o imageshack...


----------



## Seven.

teste


----------



## Ibra22

teste


----------



## Lampiao2000

Só negas.


----------



## tbean

apanhei uma cena estranha com o imageshak... nunca mais o uso!!!!!!!! qual e o site mais confiavel??????


----------



## pauloluso

tbean said:


> apanhei uma cena estranha com o imageshak... nunca mais o uso!!!!!!!! qual e o site mais confiavel??????



Como assim? Tens o photobucket que também não é mau.


----------



## JohnnyMass

tbean said:


> apanhei uma cena estranha com o imageshak... nunca mais o uso!!!!!!!! qual e o site mais confiavel??????


o que é que apanhaste? um vírus?


----------



## Lampiao2000

Uma vez apanhei herpes com o imageshack, não devia ter beijado o monitor...

Experimenta com o imageshack uploader, faz o download


----------



## tbean

pauloluso said:


> Como assim? Tens o photobucket que também não é mau.


apanhei um spyware. um fake antivirus...


----------



## tbean

Lampiao2000 said:


> Uma vez apanhei herpes com o imageshack, não devia ter beijado o monitor...
> 
> Experimenta com o imageshack uploader, faz o download


loooooool... beijoqueiro!!!


----------



## Tuff_Turf

imagen google earth aeroporto tyler (teste)


----------



## Skys JeffterL.

*Barra da Estiva*


----------



## martins86

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/editor/insertimage.gif*


----------



## killins

Este e o Gimp (também gratuito) são mais do que suficientes para a maioria.


----------



## Lino

paint.net é bom e prático.
Para os básicos uso o office photo manager e o editor do picasa, endireita-me as fotos que é uma maravilha.


----------



## Domicilium

tambem tenho uma duvida parecida mas tenho vergonha de perguntar


----------



## gisoares

Esses dias eu andei usando o pixlr é tipo um photoshop online muito bom tb.


----------



## Barragon

O imageshack vai meter limite?


----------



## JohnnyMass

Parece que sim! :bash:


----------



## pauloluso

Hiii.. Que mau.
Toca a mudar tudo outra vez.


----------



## pauloluso

Eu chamo a isso chantagem. 
Viram o que dizem nas condições do serviço?



> *Note:*
> Above subscriptions plans do not apply for API users and users uploading images into their ImageShack accounts for promotional services, products or using our service as an image hosting platform on their website, web blog, applications, etc. Such use of service falls under the category of "business subscription." If your plan falls under the “business subscription” category you will need to contact us to set up a business subscription, so as to avoid sudden disruption in service and inaccessibility of your media. Business subscriptions are customized on individual basis and vary in price depending on your use. Premium or business subscription do not warrant upload of any prohibited material as identified by ImageShack Terms and Service.
> *Subscription Cancelation:*
> Subscription to ImageShack Premium can be cancelled at any time using your PayPal account:
> 
> 
> Locate initial transaction in your PayPal account history.
> Click on "Cancel."
> Follow PayPal's cancellation procedure as indicated on your screen.
> If PayPal is not available in your country please contact us.
> Your cancellation will be processed immediately. If you want to keep your subscription for the current month, do not cancel it before the month is over. The best time to cancel is at the end of the month or the beginning of the next month. If you cancel your subscription within the first week of the month, you will be issued a full refund for that month.
> *Uptime:*
> *99% uptime means that each image stored on your account is expected to be unavailable for approximately 7.2 hours per month. Subscribing to our Premium Pro service will reduce this number to less than 5 minutes per month. *
> *Backup:*
> Premium Pro subscribers will have their images backed up automatically. This means that if a server goes down for maintenance or experiences any issues, we will still be able to serve your images.
> *Downloading Old Images*
> Please contact us if you would like to download all of your images.


Tenho que voltar a por as minhas fotos no dropbox e photobucket.


----------



## Babete

Admira-me que só tenha avisado às *2201* fotos, no meu caso a mensagem apareceu por volta das *490*! :nuts:


----------



## Barragon

Eu tenho uma conta com quase 10.000 imagens


----------



## pauloluso

Vai ser bonito ter que migrar todas as fotos para outras contas. 
Eu nem recebi nenhum aviso. Só me dei conta ao ver as vossas mensagens aqui.:bash:


----------



## Babete

Barragon said:


> Eu tenho uma conta com quase 10.000 imagens


Então amigo não fiques assim... :hug:


----------



## pauloluso

Tenho que migrar as minhas fotos do imageshack para o Dropbox. Este não falha. Até aumentaram a minha quota. Já tenho 2 contas com 8 GB. 

Vá lá que já tenho boa parte das fotos nessas pastas. Vou aproveitar para colocar lá o resto das fotos que irão desaparecer devido aos limites.


----------



## Claudius´s

Alguém quer publicar as minhas fotografias ? não sei colocar aqui no fórum, se quiserem é na boa, modéstia à parte estão boas e não me importo de enviar para algum usuário obrigado.


----------



## mourarq

Claudius´s said:


> Alguém quer publicar as minhas fotografias ? não sei colocar aqui no fórum, se quiserem é na boa, modéstia à parte estão boas e não me importo de enviar para algum usuário obrigado.


está explicado aqui




Bluesence said:


> *Como colocar fotos*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Directamente do nosso computador.
> 
> Este é também um procedimento relativamente simples, mas não tão intuitivo como o primeiro. Isto porque geralmente envolve o registo prévio num site de hospedagem de fotos, no entanto já existem outros sites que possibilitam uploads de fotos do nosso computador para a internet sem necessidade de registo. Um deles é o Imageshak, que vai ser utilizado como exemplo:
> No entanto existem muitos outros sites, cujo simples e gratuito registo traz muitas vantagens: a possibilidade de termos um álbum de fotos e imagens só nosso, que guarda as imagens e fotos durante o tempo que quisermos, permitindo a sua utilização por várias vezes e uma maior facilidade de upload de várias fotos ao mesmo tempo são algumas delas. O photobucket é o mais utilizado, mas existem muitos outros sites que cumprem as mesmas funções. No caso do photobucket, no simples acto de transferir uma foto do nosso computador para a internet permite obtermos o seu endereço já colocado entre os tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , devendo apenas copiá-lo para a caixa de post.
> 
> Vamos a www.imageshack.us e fazemos click sobre o botão “Arquivo” para procurar a imagem pretendida nas nossas pastas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de escolhida a imagem, fazemos click no botão “host it”, de modo a iniciar o processo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seguidamente copiamos os seu endereço:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resta-nos agora colocar o endereço entre IMG] e [/IMG] no nosso post (ou utilizar o botão amarelo de imagem para tal).
> Aqui fica uma lista de sites de hospedagem:
> 
> http://photobucket.com/
> http://flickr.com
> http://fotos.cdtsi.com.ar
> http://www.jotapeges.com
> http://www.zippyimages.com
> http://www.uploadyourimages.com
> http://www.imagevenue.com
> http://www.uploadimages.net
> http://www.flypicture.com
> http://www.bestupload.com
> http://www.freephotohost.com
> http://www.picvault.info
> http://www.yourfile.net
> http://www.scriptomizers.com
> http://www.imageark.net
> http://www.imagetown.net
> http://www.uploadadultimages.net
> http://www.bighosting.net
> http://www.realimagehost.com
> http://www.imgzone.info
> http://www.imagewhiz.com
> http://www.theimagehosting.com
> http://www.mypic.us
> http://www.savefile.com
> http://www.theuploader.com
> http://www.randomcrap.net
> http://www.imagehost.org
> http://www.imagezilla.com
> http://www.imagemonster.org
> http://www.freephotoserver.com
> http://www.netpix.org
> http://www.filehosting.org
> http://www.freeupload.net
> http://www.onepic.com
> http://www.uploadyourimages.com
> http://www.uploadimages.net
> http://www.picgoo.com
> http://www.freeimagesolutions.com
> http://www.imagetown.net
> http://www.imagehop.com
> http://www.pixpond.com
> 
> Se qualquer questão ou dúvida surgir entretanto, não hesites e colocá-la aqui! Espero ter sido útil




eu uso este:

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Luís da Beira

*experiência...*

tentativa de uso de fotos carregadas em CloudPT


----------



## Luís da Beira

Nova tentativa.
O link fornecido pelo site não funciona, mas sim este que é o directo.


----------



## Imatura




----------



## ERVATUGA

Imatura said:


>


:naughty: :lol:


----------



## R.M.

edit


----------



## John.lx

Boas,

Queria criar um novo thread e colocar umas fotos. Segui os passos que estão descritos neste thread mas, no final, quando tento prever o post, dá a seguinte mensagem:

"Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."

Suponho que o problema se relacione com a colocação da foto, porque só com texto não dá erro algum.

Cumps


----------



## Lino

colocar o url da foto clicando no







e colando o endereço naquele campo, fácil. fica


----------



## John.lx

Fiz exactamente isso...

Só com texto tudo ok!
Quando sigo essa indicação, volta a dar a memsagem de erro:

"Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words."


----------



## paradise at Tagus

qual foi o image hosting que utilizaste?


----------



## John.lx

Usei o imageshack.us
Mas também já tentei com outra imagem tirada dum qualquer site e também não deu...


----------



## paradise at Tagus

saca este programa e instala-o

http://pt.kioskea.net/download/baixaki-2120-imageshack-uploader

o processo de upload da imagem não é online.


depois do uploading copias o url indicado pela seta 










e fazes o procedimento que o lino te indicou.


----------



## John.lx

Também já tentei isso...

Agora, ao ler um outro thread, em inglês, e recente, parece que é necessário ter um mínimo de 10 posts, para deixar de dar esse erro, isto para impedir spam por parte de novos utilizadores... :/


----------



## John.lx

Problema resolvido. Era mesmo necessário mesmo ter um número mínimo de 10 posts. Obg.


----------



## Lino

Este imageshack é algo estranho e pouco prático, mas é questão de hábito...


----------



## paradise at Tagus

nunca tive problemas com ele.


----------



## Lino

em encontrar o link certo neste novo IS... é muito show off....
o photobucket chateia pela publicidade...


----------



## paradise at Tagus

o imgur é competente.


----------



## John.lx

Reparei agora que o meu imageshack está a expirar... Pelos vistos, passou a ser pago e, neste momento, estou num período de experimentação (1 mês). Isto após já usar este site de alojamento há que tempos...

Sugestões de um bom site(s) de alojamento e que seja gratuito?

Cumps


----------



## paradise at Tagus

eu uso o imgur em alternativa ao imageshack.

http://imgur.com/


----------



## Lino

tenho imageshack e n me impingiram pagamento....


----------



## John.lx

paradise at Tagus said:


> eu uso o imgur em alternativa ao imageshack.
> 
> http://imgur.com/


Ok. Não sei se as fotos que tenho no imageshack se manterão disponíveis. Sei é que depois do período de trial não posso fazer mais uploads...

Cumps


----------



## John.lx

Lino said:


> tenho imageshack e n me impingiram pagamento....


Também não entendi o porquê de, de repente, isso acontecer... Sei que me restam 23 dias...


----------



## John.lx

Alguém tem feedback deste? http://photobucket.com


----------



## Lino

uso também... tem publicidade, mas um espaço valente... uso-o há uns 10 anos...


----------



## Sirius 1

Ao que parece, os novos utilizadores não estão autorizados a colocar imagens nem links:

You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may not* post attachments
You *may* edit your post


----------



## Barragon

só a partir do 10º post


----------



## ERVATUGA

Sirius 1 said:


> Ao que parece, os novos utilizadores não estão autorizados a colocar imagens nem links:
> 
> You *may* post new threads
> You *may* post replies
> You *may not* post attachments
> You *may* edit your post


Ainda tens de ganhar barba rija


----------



## Tchokan

Ele que faça como eu... para poder votar no _one on one_, era necessário ter pelo menos 6 posts, o que é que eu fiz... ir a threads ao calhas... "muito bom", "muito bonito", "assim fica melhor"... :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Deve ter sido difícil fazer 6 posts


----------



## Tchokan

Foi um longo caminho com muitas provas e obstáculos... só via a recompensa à frente... mas, gloriosamente, consegui!


----------



## Sirius 1

Não parece ser grande política da administração americana do fórum. Como não é explicada a razão, o mais certo é a maior parte dos novos membros desistir antes de começar...


----------



## Tchokan

Porque há muitos parvalhões que se inscrevem, por exemplo, só para dizer o quão a Coreia do Norte e o Comunismo são espantosos...


----------



## ERVATUGA

Barragon said:


> só a partir do 10º post





Sirius 1 said:


> Não parece ser grande política da administração americana do fórum. Como não é explicada a razão, o mais certo é a maior parte dos novos membros desistir antes de começar...


Se eles desistem antes do 10° post é porque não têm nada de interessante a dizer :lol:



Tchokan said:


> Porque há muitos parvalhões que se inscrevem, por exemplo, só para dizer o quão a *Coreia do Norte e o Comunismo são espantosos.*..


:nuts: :bash:


----------



## alentejolover

Como é que se colocam as fotos do facebook??


----------



## paradise at Tagus

clicas em







e inseres o URL da foto, o qual se encontra na barra de endereços do teu browser.


----------



## fidalgo

mas antes tens de salvar no computador e fazer o upload para um hospedeiro de imagens


----------



## paradise at Tagus

não necessariamente. apenas sigo esse procedimento quando pretendo redimensionar as fotos ou quando no URL não vem definido qual o tipo de formato (jpeg, png, gif) do ficheiro de imagem.


----------



## alentejolover

Ok Thank you very much :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

De nada


----------



## OMeuAlterEgo

Tchokan said:


> Ele que faça como eu... para poder votar no _one on one_, era necessário ter pelo menos 6 posts, o que é que eu fiz... ir a threads ao calhas... "muito bom", "muito bonito", "assim fica melhor"... :lol:


Muito bom


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Como colocar Vídeos no Fórum*

*- Como colocar vídeos no fórum SSC -*








*Aqui fica um espaço para mostrar como se mete um vídeo neste fórum​*


----------



## ERVATUGA

Se procuras meter um vídeo do YOUTUBE é simples:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5tFXbhEm1I

^^

Aqui tens no seu estado bruto...


----------



## ERVATUGA

O vimeo é ainda mais simples...

http://vimeo.com/82686700

^^

Estado bruto...

82686700

^^

E aqui no seu estado final, a diferença?! É simples, basta fazeres isto...

Pegas no link do vimeo e tiras tudo o que está atrás do simbolo /

*http://vimeo.com/**82686700*

O que está em vermelho apagas e o que está em verde metes dentro disto [vmeo]*****[/vimeo]


----------



## Barragon

Bem, o imageshack já deu o berro. Agora é trial 30 dias ou pago.

Que outros sites podemos fazer upload de fotos GRátes?


----------



## fidalgo

tens uma lista na 1a página


----------



## paradise at Tagus

eu uso o imgur e não tenho razão de queixa.


----------



## Lino

uso o photobucket tb....


----------



## Barragon

o imgur não tira a qualidade das imagens?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

ligeiramente


----------



## Barragon

enough


----------



## paradise at Tagus

podes redimensionar as imagens recorrendo ao uso de programas proprios para o efeito ao invés de utilizar essa ferramenta disponibilizada pelo imgur.

o picasa é competente nesse aspecto. Redimensionas a imagem com o picasa, salvas e depois fazes o upload com o imgur.


----------



## Lino

O Picasa e até o picture manager do office redimensiona bem...


----------



## Barragon

dezenas de milhares de fotos minhas foram-se do imageshack e do fórum


----------



## presidente.web

..


----------



## toniho

lmpanp said:


> Quem disse? Fonte.





ERVATUGA said:


> A fundação Mozilla


http://www-archive.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/firefox-name-faq.html



> What's a Firefox?
> A "Firefox" is another name for the red panda.


----------



## lmpanp

Acabaram de me estragar a vida de anos e anos a pensar que era uma Raposa Vermelha.
Buááááá


----------



## Barragon

^^


----------



## Tchokan

hno:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

A mais alguém acontece que aqui no fórum não consegue visualizar vídeos, ultimamente? No meu caso, aparece na mesma o rectângulo do vídeo, mas este não aparece. Aparece apenas "clique aqui para transferir o plug-in", mas por mais que eu clique onde quer que seja, não aparece nada


----------



## RuiG21

Bem, estou com problemas, sempre que ponho fotos da Internet num tópico, a imagem não aparece e aparece isto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122037423&postcount=7


----------



## ERVATUGA

RuiG21 said:


> Bem, estou com problemas, sempre que ponho fotos da Internet num tópico, a imagem não aparece e aparece isto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122037423&postcount=7


Não copies a imagem na página de busca da Google, clica sobre view image e depois copias o url. Fica aqui um exemplo...

http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=...S7zVLbHAYL9UPGdhLAF&tbm=isch&ved=0CCEQMygDMAM

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/48760123.jpg

:cheers:


----------



## RuiG21

Obrigado!kay: Devia ter pensado nisso :nuts:


----------



## RuiG21

A mim isso não acontece!:duno:


----------



## Jhunior

testando


----------



## Jhunior

testando........


----------



## RuiG21

Tens de abrir a imagem e só depois copiar o URL da imagem.kay:


----------



## Jhunior

[youtbe]wE2R9n_Q_7Y[/youtube]


----------



## ERVATUGA

Jhunior said:


> [youtbe]wE2R9n_Q_7Y[/youtube]





Jhunior said:


> [yout*u*be]wE2R9n_Q_7Y[/youtube]


Falta um u.

:cheers:


----------



## RuiG21

Muda o 1º post Erva, escreveste [youtbe]kay:


----------



## RuiG21

Ao por imagens no fórum do postimage aparece o link por baixo da foto e não sei como tirá-lo. Alguém me pode ajudar?


----------



## ERVATUGA

RuiG21 said:


> Ao por imagens no fórum do postimage aparece o link por baixo da foto e não sei como tirá-lo. Alguém me pode ajudar?





RuiG21 said:


> Tirei estas fotografias numa visita a Conímbriga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Apaga o  debaixo das mesmas


----------



## 1ºBoaz

edit


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Esta?!...*


----------



## KRX_69

Acho que o melhor é criares um clone :lol:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

edit


----------



## 1ºBoaz

e como se coloca videos do Facebook , sabes erva?


----------



## ERVATUGA

RuiG21 said:


> Muda o 1º post Erva, escreveste [youtbe]kay:


Foi feito de propósito , caso contrário fica uma janela aberta do youtube 



1ºBoaz said:


> e como se coloca videos do Facebook , sabes erva?


Da mesma maneira que metes fotos. Tens de primeiro instalar o teu vídeo num ficheiro do teu computador e depois descarregar para o facebook.

:cheers:


----------



## RuiG21

Mas o Jhunior escreveu mesmo [youtbe] coitadinho não percebeu.:lol:


----------



## SR-71

E vídeos Sapo?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Era bom , mas só mesmo o Youtube - Vimeo - Dailymotion.

Geralmente os vídeos no SAPO são de um destes três sítios.

:cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Bem, as imagens do imageshack vão-se embora 

Dear ImageShack Users,

You are receiving this email because you have at least 100 or more images
in your ImageShack account. And have not used your ImageShack Account
for a while.

We wanted to appraise you of some changes at ImageShack that likely affected
your account.

If you are FREE ImageShack account user, your images will no longer work
on websites other than https://imageshack.com

In order for your images to work, if you have a free account, it must be
brought to "paid" status. We understand that some of you are not interested
in upgrading your accounts, in which case you can bulk download your images
by using our Skypath desktop application that can be downloaded for Mac
or Windows here: https://imageshack.us/pages/skypath

For those people who are still considering to upgrade, we are now offering
deeply discounted yearly subscription of only $18.99/year, that's less
than $2/month. To take advantage of this offer, and to bring your free
ImageShack account to "paid" status, please follow this link (while being
logged in to your account): https://imageshack.com/my/images?sub=1

We are not planning to remove or delete any images from your
https://imageshack.com account, even if your account remains free until
January 31st, of 2016, so you have ample time to download your images.
After that date, your account will be considered abandoned, and your images
will be deleted.

Thank you,

ImageShack Team


----------



## RuiG21

Ainda bem que uso o postimage :cheers:


----------



## Estenio Victor

http://imageshack.com/a/img903/624/E4VT0y.jpg


----------



## Estenio Victor




----------



## laurohenrike




----------



## DiogoBaptista

test


----------



## Barragon




----------



## KRX_69

^^ Já tinha reparado, como vai ser agora a migração para o Google+?


----------



## Barragon

é automaticamente. Já lá estão do my contributions do Google Maps.


----------



## Barragon

F.................... o postimage está a ir abaixo ! :rant: :rant:


----------



## Barragon

Os cabrescos estão apertados e então removeram os links... as fotos estão lá mas os links agora não funcionam a não ser o link direto.


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## sjmoreira

teste


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Eu construí a minha com base nos modelos que publicam principalmente no tópico internacional de Londres.


----------



## FeraP

P_20180208_160511 by Fernando Jorge, no Flickr


----------



## Tiago_20

http://cubeupload.com/im/ORHV3b.jpg


----------



## 51-51-HT...

Duvida- Até quando esta moderação se vai manter por aqui????


----------



## 1ºBoaz




----------



## Fern

51-51-HT... said:


> Duvida- Até quando esta moderação se vai manter por aqui????


Até estes começarem a tomar conta da Internet: https://www.kaggle.com/c/jigsaw-toxic-comment-classification-challenge


----------



## Barragon

amazing!


----------



## lmpanp

Dúvida: *Fern*, porque é que não meteste o user Barra de Brig naquela trollada que ele deu a São Paulo?


----------



## 51-51-HT...

^^:nuts::lol: acho que o barragon vai -se autobanir-se por 5 minutos. :lol::lol:


----------



## 1ºBoaz

com essa perdeu a chance de juntar o Brasil a sua lista de influencia


----------



## lmpanp

A trollada dele foi tão grande que até fiquei com receio que o Cônsul de Portugal em São Paulo fosse expulso.
:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Todas as fotos que estavam no postimage não estão visíveis


----------



## Barragon

O Jan colocou um post sobre as fotos do postimage não aparecerem:



Jan said:


> It seems that the free image hosting service posting had a change of domain extension, and is now available at postimg.cc instead of postimg.org.
> 
> This means that all images that have been posted using postimg.org as part of the image url now show blanks.
> 
> for example, this link doesn't work
> 
> https://s5.postimg.org/awbufhrtj/DSCN044660.jpg
> 
> this one does
> 
> https://s5.postimg.cc/awbufhrtj/DSCN044660.jpg
> 
> This can probably be solved by adding a new replacement variable, changing 'postimg.org' into 'postimg.cc'.


----------



## CCO(Mitolandia)

kay:


----------



## ERVATUGA

:cheers:


----------



## Europeu

Gente estou com dificuldades em postar fotos. Temos imensas fotos novas de Lisboa e Porto visto que agora vivo em Lisboa, e não consigo postar absolutamente nada. Alguém me explica como consigo postar depois de isto ter sido alterado?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Europeu vai aqui: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604357&page=12


----------



## tbean

que seca, o shack e o bucket agora paga se !! alguem sabe outra maneira easy e free pa meter fotos aqui???? grrrr seca!!!


----------



## Barragon

postimage


----------



## FeraP

P_20180823_124448 by FeraP, no Flickr


----------



## Bermaralm

peço desculpa por estar a perguntar, mas considerando que há tanta informação e já lá vão 19 páginas... para postar fotos aqui no fórum tem que se fazer através de um site terceiro (imgur, flickr, etc), ou pode-se postar directamente através do ícone "insert image" nesta caixa de comentário?


----------



## Barragon

Sim, agora já é possível colocar diretamente através do insert image


----------



## Bermaralm

Barragon said:


> Sim, agora já é possível colocar diretamente através do insert image


obrigado!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

já sei colocar novamente


----------



## lmpanp

1ºBoaz said:


> já sei colocar novamente


Boa, Boaz, por novamente teres conseguido dar esse importante salto evolutivo!


----------



## Ruah

...


----------

